
I Want a Smartwatch That Can Do More - kartickv
https://medium.com/karticks-consultancy/i-want-a-smartwatch-that-can-do-more-4a788e3b2f95
======
32gbsd
Until we solve the battery problem I do not see all these additions being of
much benefit.

~~~
kartickv
A bigger smartwatch has a lot more space for a battery.

